# got my kit!!!



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I got my bodykit delivered to my house last thursday and I already had the carbon fiber hood and gtr wing!!!I got the money to paint the kit 350z blue and I got 17" 5zigen gunmental rims sitting in my garage!!!! I got one little problem i don't know if I should put the money towards a new bike (2003 HONDA CBR 600rr) I am getting a reall goooood deal on it MAN I AM CONFUSED, I wanna do both but I have limited funds!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If you already have all the stuff, why wouldnt you want to finish all that up instead of having all the stuff, and putting the money towards a new bike? You should have thought of this before you ordered all the stuff...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Your gonna paint the bodykit blue, but not the rest of the car?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Your gonna paint the bodykit blue, but not the rest of the car? *


hehehe Yea I WANT TO PAINT THE BODYKIT and not the car!!!!

J/K I meant to say I am PAINTING THE WHOLE CAR, A complete SWAP!!!



SO you guys say I take care of the car and worry about the bike NEXT year?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Well, duh, you already bought all the car stuff. I dont see how its even an option to just buy the bike and sell all of the things you have now. That would be really stupid.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Finish the car, then go with the Bike. And post pics, I wanna see it with the new 350Z Blue...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

yea i guess i'll just work on the bike!!! the insurance is like 1300, jeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

too late for that bought the bike like two months ago tahts why haven't been on here !!!!!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

is it nice


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So you bought the bike and still have to put on the bodykit?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

yEA its nice, underseat EXHUAST!!! bad asss I already did 120mph on it, that was scary but thrilling at the same time!!!! 

Yea i still need to put the bodykit and rims on the car!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

obviously OUR opinions don't matter  
are you bored of your car? if so get them rims and kit on.
maybe even the sr20 swap if you still have the ga16
i don't know how it is for you but i get tired of my car in between expensive mods. im tryin to finish up my stereo right now. once its bumpin i'll be happy for a couple months. then i'll be bored and start savin for a b/k. then i'll wanna redo my upholstry, then a new engine....turbo.
i got plenty to look forward to.
congrats on your fast bike though.
NOW GET THAt CAR PIMPIN (errr, um, even more so)!!!


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

*I have a solution!*

If its a GTR kit i'd be interested in buying it from you.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YEA I WILL STILL PUT THE KIT AND THE RIMS ON JSUT WAITING FOR THE FUNDS TO BE AVAILALBE!!!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you really like your !!!! exclamation marks and CAPITAL LETTERS dont you?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YES I DO!!!! its not that I am screaming its just that I like to get on people nerves who get annoyed with caps and exclamation marks!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

this thread sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

